# Peach pits for pigs



## stifflej (Aug 11, 2008)

Does anyone feed peach pits to your pigs? Is there any problem with doing so? (just got 2 bushel for making pies, and hate to see the scraps go to waste).

Thanks.


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

I know peach pits are poisonous to humans so I wouldn't.

Mike


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I've fed to mine with no adverse effects. As a matter of fact, they love them and will fight for them.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Do they crunch them up or swallow them whole?
When my Border collie was just a pup, she swallowed a peach pit. Two weeks later, she threw it up onto the kitchen floor. Didn't look much different.

Let's think about this, a minute. The hard outer shell is likely indigestible. Swallowed whole it has no nutritional value. If they are able to crush them up, you get hard indigestible pieces, perhaps sharp pieces, and a toxic center pit. Naw, I think I wouldn't feed them to my pigs or my Border Collie.


If the pigs swallow them whole, feeding peach pits could eventually provide you with a peach grove in the pig's pasture. But I see no other value.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

At times I get a lot of stone fruit for my pigs - plums, peaches, nectarines etc. and they do not eat the stones. They are left around the paddock or in their feed dish and I can't say I blame them. I'm not into breaking my teeth on them either and I guess my pigs feel the same. I remember clearly as a child breaking a peach stone open with a hammer and eating the kernal. It was bloody horrible and I don't think I'd ever eaten anything so bitter. My cows and dogs like stone fruit and have become very adept at spitting the stones out. 

So ditto to Haypoint.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Mine have gone to the butcher (as of Friday). I was processing a lot of peaches, and gave them the peelings and wormy or bruised parts. Not the pits, though. 

NeHi


----------



## stifflej (Aug 11, 2008)

nehimama said:


> Mine have gone to the butcher (as of Friday). I was processing a lot of peaches, and gave them the peelings and wormy or bruised parts. Not the pits, though.
> 
> NeHi


We were processing peaches as well, and really just wanted to know if I should de-pit what I give them, or if they would spit it out. Thanks all who replied, but I did remove all pits before I gave them the scraps, just to be on the safe side.

Thanks.


----------

